# James White on seminary situation



## arapahoepark (Nov 23, 2013)

Found this and thought it interesting.
Lane's Blog: Dr. James White, off the cuff, on the Modern American Seminary Situation


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh yeah I watched that a few weeks back, great stuff!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 23, 2013)

Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 23, 2013)

Good stuff, however we must keep in mind that he is a bit biased in that he got three of his degrees at a non-traditional seminary.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Nov 23, 2013)

But we must also keep in mind James White is "The man, the myth, the bowtie!" ~ Todd Friel


----------



## SolaSaint (Nov 23, 2013)

It was news to me about the Th. D. noy being offered in many seminaries now. WOW! Are we becoming like Germany from 100 years ago? Do you feel like being a Christian, or I should say a Biblically and fundamentally sound Christian, is looked upon with disdain more now than it was 20 years ago?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 1, 2013)

There was some good things on there, but his comments on state churches are a bit misleading.


----------

